# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  lemonDrops' Workbook

## lemonDrops

Hey there!

this class sounds very interesting, thanks Matte87!
i have already completed the first dream control tasks and i'm holding my DJ up-to-date:
Dreamviews Lucid Dreaming Community & Resource - lemonDrops - Dream Journals

Here's a excerpt:
I woke up in the same house, and started doing dreamplot things. I was in the kitchen when my sister asked for a candle she needed. At first, I denyied. The I remembered, I had gotten earlier one from mum which I dont need. So I went up to my room and couldn't find it anywhere! I was sure I had placed it on my desk! I went down into the kitchen to tell her I couldnt find it. But this couldnt be a coincidence, I must be dreaming! I just laughed for a while, because this was really a dream. Went a little around and thought over what task I have set. I havent completed the second part in the last dream, so I said to my father: Hey we are dreaming. Lets count my fingers. He counted 8, when i counted 6. He seemed a bit silly and didn't understand what i meant.


And i'm sorry, i can't attend the chat session on thursday, i hope you will publish news.

----------


## Matte87

Welcome! That's okay, I'll write up your name tomorrow as soon as I'm finished in chat, and congrats on getting the task done! I know it's simple for now, but it's great for those who hasn't had LD's yet. You've got an entire week on you to complete the "Normal task" and "Advanced task" aswell  :smiley: 

Keep on dreaming!

----------


## lemonDrops

yeah i will focus more on dream recall, i've only recalled one dream the last days. And on weekends its even harder when im longer out.
My next goal will be showing a DC that i can fly. I've only done it once, where the dream started already with me flying.

----------


## Matte87

Try to sleep for as long as possible the day after you've been out. If you've been drinking you might have REM rebound. Good luck!

----------


## lemonDrops

I will try tomorrow after coming home from drinking  :wink2: 

Today, i did WBTB after 5 hours of sleep and got lucid in the next dream. I tried stabilization by rubbing my hands and touching surroundings. But somehow it went very wrong. I lost the dream completely but didn't wake up and experienced how a new dream formed.
Here's the DJ entry: Failed at stabilization / weird dreams - Dream Journals - Dreamviews Lucid Dreaming Community & Resource

Maybe it's better to set a task where i have a specific goal and do stabilization as a sideway?

----------


## tblanco

sideway?

----------


## Matte87

Very nice on another lucid! My dreams never last if I don't have a task in mind or don't do anything else than just focusing on it being a dream. Try stabilizing next time but don't worry about the whole waking up thing. Just rub your hands casually and look at something intensly. Also that's a nice experience. You basicly did a DEILD, which will come in handy later on  :smiley:

----------


## lemonDrops

ok thanks matte! Today, i got no REM at all. 3 hours of sleep and drinking all night xD

And tblanco: sorry i didn't know how to translate this. I meant, doing stabilization during my normal task. It's better when i don't concentrate that much on stabilization, because it makes me thinking of my sleeping body.

----------


## Matte87

Exactly lemon! And what a great chance for REM rebound tomorrow. No sleep AND alcohol consumption. I will also have some rebound, how about we both aim for lucidity? Try the advanced task out and fly a bit  :smiley:

----------


## lemonDrops

i hope the rebound effect sums up because i was drinking yesterday again. I will get a super series of dreams tonight!

----------


## tblanco

> And tblanco: sorry i didn't know how to translate this. I meant, doing stabilization during my normal task. It's better when i don't concentrate that much on stabilization, because it makes me thinking of my sleeping body.



Funny, now I can't think of the word. 

Wait, I got it. "Afterthought"





> : something (as a part or feature) not thought of originally : something secondary

----------


## lemonDrops

> Funny, now I can't think of the word. 
> 
> Wait, I got it. "Afterthought"



thanks! i appreciate any help with my english

----------


## tblanco

no problem. English is my only language. I ought to be a little useful.

----------


## lemonDrops

My recall is getting better again, and i have an ordered sleep rythm now. Tonight i was highly motivated LDing again, tried WBTB but didn't get lucid. But i recalled 2 normal dreams. 
Searching for my watch / Festival - Dream Journals - Dreamviews Lucid Dreaming Community & Resource

For my next lucid, i will orientate on KingYoshis dreamstabilization techniques which he posted in his 2nd lesson. Sounds awsome, exactly what i need!

----------


## Matte87

Nice  :smiley:  You can do it! Only one more day for the goal to be completed. Have you recalled 7 dreams this week? Also, KingYoshi is very experienced and I'm sure his technique will work wonders.

----------


## lemonDrops

erm from last Thursday to today i have exactly 7 dreams in my dream journal  :smiley:  not includig the one from today, which is very short. I was too concerned about so many things.

Oh.... the IRC Session is today   :Sad: 
I'm very sorry, but i promised to meet my girlfriend at 8

----------


## Matte87

Ah, good work on completing the Normal task! Don't worry, I've had a very busy week and I can't really get on chat today either. There will be new goals though, so check em out later  :smiley:

----------


## lemonDrops

Had a very long night, was very drunken and slept for about 3-4 hours. So no dreams up to this point.
As it happened so often, i got tortured by some many thoughts and couldn't sleep againn.
I've done it for so long but recently read about the free falling technique, so i just wanted to try it and watch some HI.
http://www.dreamviews.com/f79/jeff77...hnique-116172/
I let go all my thoughts. At some point i recognise whats going on! Sensations through my body, i was lifted a bit and i sunk back into bed! I didn't intend to WILD, but just did it! I opened my eyes and new i was already in-dream.

Heres the DJ entry:
Telekinesis - Dream Journals - Dreamviews Lucid Dreaming Community & Resource

A short review: i learned that dreaming is such a natural thing, it occurs even under the worst circumstances. Dreams are suppressed by alcohol, but REM comes back later. Only my recall is suffering from this. When i felt really bad awake in my bed, i felt quite good in the dream. The first dream induced by WILD was very instable. I couldn't let go my phyical body enough. At some point i lost vision and just felt the chair under me. The feelings remained, but i opened my eyes for real! a bit strange. When i lost lucidity, the dream had time to settle and it was very vivid later when i got lucid again later.

----------


## Matte87

Sweet! Advanced task done. I also had alot to drink last night but I had a few dreams aswell as a short Lucid. Alcohol can actually be used to dream alot if you make sure you sleep for a very long time. In my case I slept for 11 hours. Will you go for the Normal task later on this week?

----------


## lemonDrops

I planned to WBTB in the night of Monday to Tuesday after 4.5 hours of sleep for about 20 minutes.
Same plan tonight but after 6 hours  :smiley:

----------


## lemonDrops

Haven't been drinking yesterday, but i discarded my plan for WBTB, i just wanted to sleep  :smiley: 
recalled a non-lucid but nothing special
at mc donalds - Dream Journals - Dreamviews Lucid Dreaming Community & Resource

----------


## Matte87

Haha not all dreams can be special  :wink2:  You should only do the WBTB if you have enough motivation and feel like it. I myself didn't do the WBTB at my planned hour because I was so damn tired. Good luck on Monday!

----------


## lemonDrops

Some dreams recalled. Nothing special.
I wanted to make an afternoon wild, forced myself to fall asleep very fast by making my breathing deeper and leting my mind wander. I can't remember if i heard my alarm but it was set for 50 minutes and i woke up after 1h 15min. Do you have any experiences with afternoon naps? I can't recall anything at all when taking a nap.
looking forward to tonight for WBTB  :smiley:  

Vacation / Coming home - Dream Journals - Dreamviews Lucid Dreaming Community & Resource

----------


## Matte87

Ah, I've had a FA once during a nap, aswell as some SP feelings and hypnagogic imagery, but I really dislike naps because I get disoriented and my stomach gets upset when I wake up. I also never recall anything when I do take them. Good luck once again on the WBTB  :smiley:

----------


## lemonDrops

Did WBTB tonight, but i had a hard time getting out of bed. I did RCs, repeated Mantras, visualízed how i will get lucid, visualized telekinesis for 20 minutes. My recall today is very bad, and i think i didn't get lucid. I can't read half of the fragments i have noted.
I think i'm having a dry spell, i know i should stay positive. But it's hard. This and the next week will be stressful because school is ending.

----------


## Matte87

Great job! Even though it might seem like your effort was totally wasted, it wasn't. Aslong as you don't let it put you off. When you visualize, exactly what do you visualize? When I do it, I visualize at the same time I'm doing my mantras. "I'm dreaming." I say it in my visualization and realise that I'm actually dreaming. The scene is often a previous Lucid Dream, a previous regular dream or just a normal dream. Try to get the feeling of a dream mixed into it all when you're saying it.

If you have alot on your mind at the moment, your dryspell is because of that. It's not your natural ability that is going to shite, it's the stress. Stress kills recall and makes your dreams less fun. Remember to take it easy whenever you feel like it's becoming too much.

----------


## lemonDrops

I walked around in the house, and visualized the telekinesis thing as i did in the last LD. Only difference is that in WL it didn't work^^ I also usually recall one of the last dreams, and visualize how i realize one of the dream signs or something weird going on, that i get lucid and excited. Then i visualize how i will start my next task.
Yeah, i will try to get the feeling of a dream more into it! And combine the mantras to visualisation.

For the next two weeks, i will have to concentrate on more important things. Anyway, i will continue improving my awareness. I won't do any WBTBs but report back when i have some success with LDing.

----------


## lemonDrops

good news: i got lucid tonight!

I did WBTB after 6 hours of sleep, stayed up for 25 minutes and tried to WILD.
It took me several attempts of WILD until i got into a dream.
I had visual and tactile hypnagogia, which i lost when SP began setting in, so i had to start again.

I was lucid twice, and they lasted longer than the last ones! Unfortunately, i had no success with the current lucid tasks. But i did the "reach into your pocket and see what you find" task. 

a wild night. - Dream Journals - Dreamviews Lucid Dreaming Community & Resource

----------


## Matte87

Awesome! You're doing great man  :smiley:  We both completed some tasks each, although the basic task wasn't to look in your pockets  :tongue2:  It was levitate/fly and the advanced was fly at supersonic speed. Extra credits for doing the task we were considering though!

----------


## lemonDrops

I think i misunderstood something with the tasks. Anyway, i will do them in my next lucid.
Today, i remember some dreams, my recall is stable again!
I'm planning to WILD again by next Thursday in the morning, but for now i'm limited to DILD. I'm also working on my awareness throughout the day.

My flying-plan:
1) Become lucid
2) Calm down, don't care waking up
3) Rub my hands
4) do a RC to confirm i'm dreaming
5) go outside and activate my senses
6) jump a few times and push myself in the air using my arms
    Imagine a force pushing me upwards. If that doesn't work, i will use telekinesis to let myself levitate.

2 normal dreams of today:
Stealing / Visit at the college - Dream Journals - Dreamviews Lucid Dreaming Community & Resource

----------


## lemonDrops

Did WBTB after 5-6 hours for 20 min. but didn't get lucid afterwards. I recalled one dream but was too lazy to write it down.
My sleeping quality has dropped the last days, i don't fall asleep under half an hour, because it's getting hotter and hotter every day (i had at least 24° in my room)

----------


## Matte87

Ah yeah when it's hot outside, dreaming gets hard. Nice try though  :smiley:

----------


## lemonDrops

just moved my sleeping place to the cellar. It's much cooler there and i need good sleep the next days!
I've recalled two dreams but i haven't got enough time to put them online.

----------


## Matte87

Smart move  :wink2:  You've got three more nights to complete the flying task, you can do it! I have faith in you man  :smiley:

----------


## lemonDrops

I didn't expect that this has such an effect on my dreaming! I had a few very vivid, long dreams with a good plot. Recall was easy.
Some of my dream signs showd up, but i missed them.

Also someone told me i'm bad at recognizing dreams:




> accomplice: “You would never recognize being in a dream, even not if it was level 4. At best you would recognize level 5.5 when your DG tells you!” 
> he laughs and I feel offended.



Of course, the level thing doesn't make much sense. But that has to be enough to do a RC immediately.

Robbery / Visiting a friend - Dream Journals - Dreamviews Lucid Dreaming Community & Resource

I want to add my current dream signs:
- two of my teachers often play different roles in my dreams
- my uncle shows up quite frequently
- a common plot involves searching or stealing

----------


## tblanco

You just need to find your DG!  :Oh noes: 
 When i start dreaming about Lucid Dreaming an actual Lucid dream is not far behind.

----------


## lemonDrops

Looking forward to DILD tonight! Afterthought i can look for my DG.

----------


## Matte87

Ofcourse you're improving, aslong as you strive for it, it will happen! And good thing those cops didn't catch you haha, could have turned into a real nightmare. Also sounds like you half induced the second one and re-entered the same dream scenario, cool!

What I want you to do, is to do a RC everytime you see your teachers and your uncle. You can also visualize doing something bad and doing a RC, this works just as well with your other Dream Signs.

Good luck on your DILD!

**Message to everyone** Everyone is doing great, I love your enthusiasm guys and even though we're a small group, I'd rather have it small and personal than big and too messy  :smiley: 

I read all your entries each day you post them, and to keep it a bit more simple for me (and yourselves and other readers) I want you to put in a few spaces here and there. A long text can get a bit hard to read if there's no spaces. Another thing you might want to do is to separate your text with either colours or *bold* for when you're lucid, not lucid and when making comments. This is ofcourse entirely optional and is just a tip to make the DJ entries better.

Join chat on *Thursday at 20.00 GMT+2* if you can. New tasks and some random talk  :smiley:  Keep on dreaming guys and keep up the good work!

----------


## lemonDrops

Nothing recalled. But im lookin forward to WILD tomorrow! wish me luck

----------


## Matte87

Good luck man!

----------


## hashmash89

Good luck with that WILD  ::D:

----------


## lemonDrops

hmm strange. some of the posts in my workbook got deleted.

Anyways, i had two short LDs tonight where i experimented with flying. It was unusual, because i DEILDed out of a normal dream. I woke up, thought i must be near to rem and let myself fall asleep, until i entered a dream.





> I was in a living room i never have been before. i tried to remember my current task, it was flying. i looked outside through the window, it was very dark outside. Because i didn't make good expieriences with very dark scenes in my LDs, i tried flying indoor. My first attempt was quite bad as usual.







> But after a second DEILD, starting again in the same room, i tried different methods. At first, i used telekinesis to hover an object. This was quite easy. But i couldn't let my self hover. Then i remembered another technique, to fix a point in the distance, in my case a lamp, and visualized myself pulled against it. that did finally work! so i was hovering around in the room.



i will do a restart with luciddreaming tomorrow, i didn't write my DJ at all the last days.

----------


## tblanco

That's awesome! Taking a pause for the cause and it all comes back. Good for you.

----------


## Matte87

Good job man! I'll edit you into the tasks so you'll get your stars. The site had some technical difficulties last night, that's why things got deleted. Welcome back!  :smiley:

----------


## hashmash89

Well done with the DEILDs glad you are back  ::D:

----------


## lemonDrops

taking a break was definetely a good idea!
today i had another LD, but a DILD.





> I was on a festival and searched for my car. i couldn't find it, but anyways i was too drunk to drive now. So i went back. Everybody else was gone. Now, i was searching for my clock. Then, i wondered why im searching all the time. Hey! this is one of my dream signs i must be dreaming! At this point i was at home in my living room. I remembered immediately that i wanted to fly. I went outside, the weather was a bit cloudy but not dark. I took a jump in the air and blacked out.



Shit! i visualized how i would have flewn into the air, until i reached the moon. I should have continued it, maybe a new dream would have been formed but it was already time to stay up.

So i'm back to LDing now, i will update my DJ tomorrow!

----------


## Matte87

Aw so close man! Very nice that you're back  :smiley:  Taking a break also made my Lucid count go up. There will be new tasks tomorrow, make sure you check them out!

----------


## lemonDrops

hey matte, do you know anything about sleep talking? a few people reported that i can talk quite often in one night, and i can also get into a conversation with them. it's pretty disturbing for them  :wink2:  It occurs occasional, about 1 of 5 nights. I did not take any drugs or alcohol at this time. For myself, i have no recollection of talking at all.

Today, i had another lucid dream  :smiley:  it seems i'm getting them on a constant basis now. I didn't remember my goals, so i set myself a new one, to drive a car. i ended up driving a truck.
The first lucid faded too quick, but after DEILDing i did stabilization. i experimented with my view until i could see everything perfectly and i touched surroundings like leaves and grass.

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/lemo...-school-18998/

To my progress of this week:
Today, i've got 5 dreams in my journal. I don't know if you count DEILDs into the same dream as separate dreams.
And hopefully you will count my "look into your pockets and see what you find" attempt from last week:




> We got out of the van and looked for a faster car. But every car there seemed to be broken, or very old. But wait, i want to do another task before i waste this dream! I reached into my pockets, and put the contents on the ground. It was what i always carry with me: my phone, wallet, a handkerchief and a piece of paper. i tried to read what's written on it, but lost the dream.

----------


## Matte87

Yet another Lucid, very nice indeed  :smiley:  Sure you can have the *, you accidentaly thought it was your task so I don't see a reason why not give it to you since you did a goal you had set up.

You will also be awarded with a * for the normal task this week. good job!

----------


## hashmash89

Congratulations on the lucid success lemon ::D:

----------


## lemonDrops

many thanks!

----------


## lemonDrops

I had some dreams last night, but i fell asleep when i wanted to recall them. 
Later, i could only recall some tiny fragments and had a vague feeling of lucidity:




> 1) coffee/milk
> 2) smoking
> 3) talking with girlfriend about the last dreams and her clothing

----------


## Matte87

Oh that's unlucky man... but look on the bright side. You're getting Lucid ALOT now  :smiley:

----------


## lemonDrops

After i got woken after 5 hours by my sister i decided to WBTB for 10 minutes. I held it short, that im sure i can fall asleep back again.
Had a non-lucid dream afterwards and a false awakening where i wanted to write my DJ.

Drinking - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## lemonDrops

I had a DILD tonight, but it didn't last long. So i tried to DEILD





> When i turn away from the notebookscreen i black out and wake up.
> 
> I intend to DEILD, so i stay calm and lay still. Soon i feel the tingling everywhere and just wait until it finishes. Should i now open my eyes or wait for a dream? last time it worked fine with opening my eyes so i do so. 
> 
> My eyelids are very heavy and they are opening only barely. I can see my room now, but whats this t-rex doing there? In the next moment it vanished and i am now fully awake.



This DEILD got weird, because i opened my eyes for real, when i was kind of dreaming. Strong hallucinations followed.

Notebook - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Matte87

That's awesome haha. Nightly Adventure  ::D:  Always fun!

----------


## hashmash89

Nice lucid lemon. Pretty crazy hallucinations, that would be quite an experience  ::D:

----------


## lemonDrops

Wow. massive memorable dreams tonight  :smiley:  And lucid too!
I succeeded at DEILD, and learned to use portals. I did it the way tblanco made his portal. But i didn't generate a whole new dream scene, because my dream gave me a mission i had to complete. I made a portal right into a bank vault.





> After i've drawn it, i say out loud "In the name of my brother this portal will lead me to a bank vault with much money"
> 
> It's like a magic spell, just in the finishing moment it begins to glow and blackness opens. I look inside, yeah there are some documents lying. I get up into it and look through the documents. They say something about credit items and cheques. I grab everything there and put it together, as i wanted to leave, i wake up.



If you have time, it's worth a read!
Doctor / Comic-like mission and creating portals - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## tblanco

Dude, that is great! It's interesting that you draw a black line and i draw a white line. mine was really more like a light line so perhaps you drew a void line.

----------


## hashmash89

That dream was awesome, sounded like a lot of fun. Nice portal and DEILDs  ::D:

----------


## Matte87

You guys make me so proud! Very good job lemonDrops  :smiley:  *** and *** for you. 

Eat something and you've completed all three tasks for this week, or do any of the other you haven't tried out yet. I hope you get Lucid again soon  :smiley:

----------


## lemonDrops

thank you guys for your comments! i want to go further with teleporting, like tblanco spawned a completely new scene. Of course i will focus also on the eating task.

----------


## Matte87

You could tteport to a jungle and eat a dream fruit there  :smiley:  I ate the most amazing dream fruit once, one of my most memorable dreams ever, check it out: Dreamfragments... And lucid dreamtask completed! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

When I teleport I have to visualize as I spin, and the dream scenario changes. Expect what you will see on the other side. Perhaps hear the ocean (if that's where you're going) or something like that. Good luck!

----------


## lemonDrops

yep i will try that!

Im happy that i can hold up a constant lucid dreaming rate now  :smiley: 
My last DILD prevented me from having a nightmare, it was based on childhood fears of darkness.





> False awakening. I get out of bed. On my wardrobe, theres a leather jacket hanging. I saw it yesterday in our cellar, i think my mum must have hang it there. Now i'm on the way to the toilet. I turn off the light, it's absolutely dark for a moment, then i can see barely but enough to find the toilet room. I get in, close the door and try to turn on the light. It doesn't work, i think it must be broken. instead, a smaller light beound the mirror goes on, but it's very dim. I panic, this all is strange. I try to open the door, but get resistance.
> 
> Then i think clearer, non-working lights have always been a dream sign, i don't have to worry it's all my dream. I stop pulling on the door and it opens. i let go every fear and something from behind the door drops on the floor, i can feel it on my feet. then i wake up

----------


## Matte87

Ah, some lucids can't be saved no matter what. Try to make a habit of thinking about DEILD'ing when a short dream is about to end. How many have you had each week now these past two weeks?

----------


## lemonDrops

> Ah, some lucids can't be saved no matter what. Try to make a habit of thinking about DEILD'ing when a short dream is about to end. How many have you had each week now these past two weeks?



yes, it was difficult for me to hold the dream, because i was scared in the first moment and the first thing i thought as i became lucid was i want to wake up. Next time i will DEILD after such a dream.

most of my lucids are DILD, or chained as DEILD.
8 days have passed since i took a break, where i got lucid in 6 days (with about 8 different lucid dreams)
in each of the two weeks before, i got lucid only once i think. But at this time i had really much stress in school and some life-changing events, which needed all my focus  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

Class might be delayed today (or canceled) have alot of things I need to do. I'll update you guys later on.

----------


## lemonDrops

Entry for 22 March: Remembered a long and emotional dream.

Entry for 23 March: Got the Basic task done, i ate a newspaper





> To top this weirdness, i sit down on a newspaper (!!) and try to drive it. i imagine the accelerator pedal on the right, and trigger it with my foot. The newspaper hovers, i can drive it like a go-kart. I also tried to fly it, but only on short height.
> 
> This is too much to me to be possible, i assume i'm dreaming. As im driving, i remember my current goal. It's eating something. To complete it, i simply tear off a piece of the newspaper and eat it. it tastes a bit like wafer.



My dreams this morning where very weird. I was out drinking, and slept on a couch. It wasn't comfortable at all, but i got 5 hours of sleep and massive REM rebound in the later hours. I did also fly higher than last time, with a little trick:





> I'm flying, but use a little aid. i imagined a wood billet im sitting on, it accelerates me whenever i want to, in every direction. The only thing is, i have to trust in this ability 100%, when i doubted, i fell down.



After the theatre - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

I will go on vacation tomorrow and be back by july 1, but i won't have much time to keep my dj/workbook up-to-date.
I will take notes of lucids at least, and update my workbook by the end of my vacation.
ciao! see you next week.

----------


## hashmash89

Dang lemon nice job with those DEILDs. It cracks me up you ate the newspaper, and Matte ate a lighter  ::D:  Have fun on your trip!

----------


## lemonDrops

hello i'm back here again.
my last week was fun, but i had no time for dreamign  :Sad:  so no lucids in the last week
i will look if i can catch up on the last tasks, but the new one sounds interesting!

----------


## hashmash89

Welcome back lemon!  ::D:

----------


## Matte87

Welcome back!  :smiley:  I'm glad you like the new one, I'm psyched aswell. Good luck!

----------


## lemonDrops

To start with, i completed the basic task of last week. It was playing music.
I just reminded myself before going to bed in the evening that i want to lucid dream.
Before, i rewinded the day, what i did but only with the main events.





> kitchen
> We are watching something going on outside the window. Then i can see santa claus standing there. I say to the others "can you also see santa standing there or i'm just having hallucinations??" They replay with yes. But i become lucid anyways. I remember my current goal and turn around. I'm in our kitchen. I walk to the radio, it's our very old one. i turn it on, some oldies music starts playing.
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Bee Gees-Stayin&#39; Alive&#x202c;&rlm;



in a castle / kitchen - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## nito89

*Ah mate, dont worry, just deal with what you gotta deal with and as soon as school is over, fuck it.... You'll be back on top of things with loads of time to dedicate. 
I hope to be reading some of your lucid experiences soon pal! =].*

----------


## lemonDrops

> Ah mate, dont worry, just deal with what you gotta deal with and as soon as school is over, fuck it.... You'll be back on top of things with loads of time to dedicate. 
> I hope to be reading some of your lucid experiences soon pal! =].



hi nito! nice to hear from you  :smiley:  i'm already finished with school, but military is starting in a week  :Sad:  i don't really know if i will be able to continue with LDing but for now, i have a free week.

----------


## nito89

*Sorry mate, for some reason i replied to an older post =P. But like the guys say, welcome back!!
Sucks that you may not have as much time to LD anymore =[. But again, I'll still be looking for your DJ entries and posts matey =].*

----------


## hashmash89

Nice job with the music lemon  ::D:  Make the best of this week! Just tell the military guys that you are a dreamer and that they cant be messing around with your sleep cycles  :tongue2:

----------


## Matte87

Aw I'm sad to hear that lemonDrops... You could try to get lucid and write them down, then write them on DV whenever you got the time  :smiley:  I'll update you for last week's task. Good job!

----------


## lemonDrops

I havent updated my dj so far. on the one hand, im missing motivation, on the other hand i have a very confusing sleep the last days. i wake up in the middle of the night, dont know where i am and need a few minutes to cool down. this isnt very good for my recall.

----------


## Matte87

Perhaps you're worried about going away? I hope it resolves soon! No dreams is a pain in the butt. Join chat later today if u feel like you need a motivational "speech"  :tongue2:

----------


## hashmash89

Too bad about the confusing sleep... Dont give up lemon!!! I'm sure the motivation will return when the time is right  ::D:

----------


## lemonDrops

i didn't get much sleep tonight, but it was enough for one dream in which i got lucid.
As i had not set any specific goal, i played around with pyrokinesis a bit, and attempted to go to the dream views academy castle, but i failed on teleporting.





> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> I'm in a huge villa with many rooms and a party is going on.
> 
> I remember something about being in our sleeping room with a few friends and how i wondered about the oversized sink, containing two in a row.
> 
>  I'm in a smaller room with some people when suddenly a plastic ball hits my head. it came from through the door from the bigger room. Many people are throwing these plastic balls around, but it seems that nobody gets hit. Except for me, i get another hit on my head. This all seems a bit strange, why does nobody else gets hit?
> 
> As i think about this, i go outside with a friend. Then i become lucid, i got hit because i feared it! Hmm what should i do next? I reach into my pocket, and feel a tiny metal thing. I grab it, it's a lighter. Matte told me recently about pyrokinesis, and how to play with fire. I want to give it a try. I lit the lighter, it makes a very small flame. i held my hand over it, it doesn't hurt at all. My hand slowly catches fire, but also very small flames. As it burns better, the wind blows it all away.
> ...



this villa seemed very big and has some similarities with the castle i wanted to go. in this manner the villa could be my castle! I just didn't realize that in the dream. I had a room with two friends, i only remember the strange sink, the beds and a wardrobe, but there could be more. Next time, i will try to get to this villa again!

----------


## hashmash89

Nice lucid lemon! That villa you visited sounds pretty interesting. Nice job with the pyrokinesis too, that was cool!  ::D:

----------


## tblanco

is the military compulsory for you guys?

----------


## Matte87

Good job lemonDrops! Yeah you should definitely explore that villa. Might be that you were in the castle already. When you're sure you are, I'll award you the star. Keep on dreaming!  :smiley:

----------


## lemonDrops

> is the military compulsory for you guys?



Yes it is compulsory
I think i will be able to update my dj from my smartphone

i will definetely try to visit the villa again and see if it is the castle

----------


## hashmash89

> I think i will be able to update my dj from my smartphone
> 
> i will definetely try to visit the villa again and see if it is the castle



Nice! keep us posted  ::D:

----------


## lemonDrops

So... I needed to get used to everything in the first days. i have no time for recall in the morning because we have to get up early aand fast. no lucids up to now. the only way would be to journal during the night when i wake up after a dream but in most cases im to disorientated to dj.

----------


## hashmash89

Do your best to dj when you can man!

----------


## nito89

*Glad you can use your phone to update us all lemondrops  
Maybe you can find an app to help you do some quick recording or something!
Anyway all the best matey and good luck for the lucids!*

----------


## Matte87

Perhaps focusing on the easier tasks instead of going to the castle is a good idea? I know recall gets annihilated when you have to get up fast as hell, so that sucks man... Anyways I hope to still hear from you from time to time  :smiley:  You've been a great student. Keep on dreaming!

----------


## lemonDrops

Its going upwards. ihad a small lucid here i was.in a very surreal environment. it began when i dreamed about llucid dreaming yesterday :-)
i keep having nightly adventures where our commander  and soldiers are all around me and i sit up in my bed or once i jumped out of my bed  :;-):  its very anniying.



> i was on a platform high in the air.  there where other platfprms as well. everything looked unfamiliar and i  got lucid. i thought thats cool and i jumped down on another platform. i wondered where my sleeping body was right now when the dream ended. i think another dream formed

----------


## Matte87

Haha man those nightly adventures, make sure no one sees you when you get em, they'll think you're crazy and never let you handle a gun  :tongue2:  Nice lucid  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

Hey man. I know you're busy now with the military and all but I if you want to, read the chat from tonight: http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/chat-logs-thread-115805/

We're changing the taskclub a bit and starting over from scratch. If you feel like doing the tasks, then you're most welcome to  :smiley:  Keep on dreaming!

----------


## lemonDrops

task from week 1, 2: wreak havoc your environment!

hi matte and classmates! i didn't DJ for a while, since it's not very practicable. Nevertheless, some days ago this week i got lucid.

this is all i remember, i didn't DJ anything:




> so it's been a while since i had my last lucid dream because i stopped DJing. but i remember a dream some days ago, it was really long and vivid and i was lucid. It took place in a large and expensive looking house, or a villa, like many of my dreams.
> 
> When i got lucid, i didn't really knew what to do so i followed the storyline of the dream. At some point, i remembered that i'm dreaming. I shouldn't waste a dream so i thought about my current goals of matte's class. one was to interact with the environment. I had no clue how i should do this, since i'm interacting all the time with it. Another goal was to wreak havoc my environment, withouth super powers. this sounded fun so i decided to do this.
> 
> the next room i entered in this house was a bathroom. it looked very noble, the walls and the floor was tiled with white marmor. the room contained much decoration, big glass vases and other noble glassware. I started to take a very big vase, about 3/4 metres high and smashed it on the ground. it splintered into many pieces. i continued to destroy vases, and also one beer glass. This is all i remember because upon waking up i thought this was the most important part to remember since i had no chance to DJ.

----------


## Matte87

Nice to hear from you again lemondrops!  :smiley:  Awesome job on the tasks, I'm awarding you *** for interaction (was basicly just to do anything at all in the dream) and *** for wreaking havoc! Keep it up man. Hope to hear from you soon again.

----------


## lemonDrops

first day of DJing regular again  :smiley: 
remembered a fragment and a non-lucid dream.





> fragment: drinking
> I bought some glasses of wine mixed with soda water. I was so thirsty and tried one, it tasted only like water.
> 
> dream: big run
> i was running on long roads, very fast and overtaking cars and other runners. At a building i stopped and got inside. Another runner was there and i talked a bit with him. I noticed my white poloshirt that i dressed earlier when i got up for short. I continued my mission, to find both parts of couples. Then i ran back to the other runners to tell them my progress. They where beneath a mountain, i could clearly see the streets going up the mountain and a wood. My father was also there, i showed him my strange red stains. one was on my hand, about 2 cm big but it didn't hurt.

----------


## Matte87

A little bit of control without lucidity, always fun to have those kind of dreams. Nice  :smiley:

----------


## lemonDrops

day 2: some weird dreams all non-lucid. recall is getting easier.





> dream: recently at the supermarket
> I was at the supermarket to buy something when suddenly my mobilephone rings. It's my ex, she wants to visit me, i tell her i'm at the supermarket, she says she will be here soon. I'm there with a friend, he says i don't smell very good i shall take a shower before i meet her. I notice a shower in the middle of the market. Why not take a shower here? I grab a shampoo.
> The dream skips.
> The shop manager is here, shes angry that i used the shower in the shop. But suddenly my ex comes in. I can see it in her eyes that shes happy to see me. At next the shop manager proudly announces that we have won something and we have to take a photo for the press.
> 
> fragment: sports exercises
> I'm training with a good friend, we compare results
> 
> dream: in a city
> ...

----------


## lemonDrops

i didnt recalll anything the last days its hard when im being woken up

----------


## Matte87

Ah, still good job on trying man  :smiley:

----------


## hashmash89

That lucid from 8/12 was awesome! Nice job smashing that stuff  ::D:  Good luck keeping your recall up

----------


## lemonDrops

day 3: slept only 2 hours, i didn't dream at all.

day 4: slept very good and long, remembered a fragment.




> fragment: cooking
> 
> I'm cooking for lunch. It's a dish i recently ate. It consists of several courses, but i hadn't all ingredients so it's an incomplete dish. To finish it, i had to roast some onions. I grabbed 2 big red onions and wanted to get a sharp knife to cut it. But i looked through the knifes, there was no suitable knife.

----------


## nito89

*Gutted on the 2 hour sleep lemondrops that sucks.

Random fragment too =P*

----------


## hashmash89

I have a lot of cooking dreams as well, good stuff, love eating in dreams. Keep it up lemon, its so awesome your still remembering dreams despite the military, i have a feeling they wouldnt care much for dreamers...

----------


## lemonDrops

> I have a lot of cooking dreams as well, good stuff, love eating in dreams. Keep it up lemon, its so awesome your still remembering dreams despite the military, i have a feeling they wouldnt care much for dreamers...



its hard to keep up with recall. i wake up with the feeling i had an awsome dream but i cannot recall anyzhing at all. the last dream i recalled was 18+ :-) i didnt want to put this one online.

----------


## hashmash89

Well its awesome you do what you can man! 





> the last dream i recalled was 18+ :-) i didnt want to put this one online.



LOL

----------


## nito89

*Hehe *whistles**

----------


## lemonDrops

Had my first afternoon nap wild today  :smiley: 
At first i only wanted to rest for a while, but it turned out to be a totally new experience.





> at first, i only wanted to rest for a while in the early afternoon. when i wanted to get up after about 20 minutes i felt very tired, so i lay down in the hammok. Immediately i fell asleep.
> 
> We are sitting by a table in a bar. I got up to get some kind of board game. When we began playing, i asked if we need a dice to play, but the others laughed.
> 
> i woke up but was much too lazy to get up.
> 
> soon i started seeing images. i tried to reenter the dream, by imagining the bar again and tried to touch things. I could already feel the things, but i lost them. 
> 
> I just lay still.
> ...

----------


## nito89

*LemonDrops man that sounds amazing. Congrats on your afternoon nap WILD!! 
That whole thing must have felt really awesome, getting a lucid after struggling with recall. Keep it up when you can man. 
Hope your all good!*

----------


## Matte87

Cool WILD nap! Perhaps that's the technique you should go for now? Nice to hear from you again as always  :smiley:  Good luck and keep on dreaming!

----------


## lemonDrops

yesterday i finally mastered flying as it was the easiest thing ever  :;-): 
it was a short dild i cannot exactly remember because of the lack of possibilities to write it down (we were camping)





> i recognized that things were happening just because of my expectations. immediately i started flying by will and enjoyed the short flight. i woke up, maybe i should do some stabilization next time.

----------


## hashmash89

Way to go Lemon! I have been forgetting to stabilize as well, good job flying so effortlessly though. Just curious, do you tell your fellow soldiers about your dreams, and how you have lucid dreams?

----------


## Matte87

Ah cool man. Congrats on that  :smiley:  Way to go to complete the task the same day we get new ones.* ** for you!

----------


## lemonDrops

hi everybody! sure,i have been away for so long, but i had so much other things to do. i had no recall at all and no lucids. im working again on this topic, and expieriencing some success. for now, im remembering 1 - 2 dreams a night. to get back my lds again, im exercising awareness and rcs constantly.

----------


## Matte87

Yay lemonDrops!  ::D:  Good to hear from you again man. How have you been? I'm crossing my fingers for you to get lucid and get addicted once again  :wink2:  Keep on dreaming!

----------


## nito89

*^ it is great to hear from you dude..... Hope you are well.
Nice work with the recall! Cant wait to hear bout any lucids!*

----------


## hashmash89

What a blast from the past  :tongue2:  Whats up lemon, so glad you are back!  ::D:

----------


## lemonDrops

No news in lucid dreaming. I think the military does nothing good to it because you learn to avoid being aware. Just act blindly under orders.

----------


## lemonDrops

good news: had a dild last night  :Shades wink: but as always i mixed up new ans old tasks so no current tasks done. i should have done some stabilization, because it was not vivid.





> im driving with my car  when i suddenly turn lucid. i stop it and get out of it. i go away some metres, i can still hear the engine of the car. i confirm that im dreaming with the nose pinch rc. its been a long time since i had breathe through my closed nose the last time. 
> 
> so the next thing i wonder is what to do next. my little brother is standing in the door of a house nearby. hes nearly 2 years old. why not fly with him? i grab his hand and go outside. i think i explained him how to fly but i dont know why we didnt. 
> 
> then i remembered some tasks from mattes class like doing a good a and a bad deed but i found that eating something would be easier :-) i got into the kitchen of the house and opened the refridgerator. i spot a tomato and take a big bite. i dont like them in wl, this must have influenced its taste. it had a tomatoish taste but much more sour and bitter. it tasted terrible.

----------


## nito89

*Hey lemon, good to hear from you... Especially with reports of a lucid!!! Well done man!

Pretty cool lucid, shame about the terrible tasting tomato*

----------


## lemonDrops

a short and interesting fragment:





> im working on something, when i get the feeling that something is off.
> _"i think im dreaming. but i want to finish that first before i start something new."_



i forgot about this afterwards. and im just too lazy to get lucid!

----------


## Matte87

Are you still in the military?  :smiley:

----------


## lemonDrops

yep, for another 3 months now.

----------


## nito89

*Your still doing pretty well with your LD's all things considered, when your back your gonna be a lucid master!! :O*

----------


## lemonDrops

i will set myself up for rem rebound by sleeping tonight less than 6 hours.tomorrow i will try to get atleast 8 hours to see some effect. main goal when lucid: teleportation and sharpening senses

----------


## Matte87

Awesome man! I'm going to cross my fingers for you. Good luck!

----------


## lemonDrops

yesterday i had a little bit too much alcohol. awoken at half past 6 i couldnt get much sleep (3 hours i think). best conditiones for rem rebound tonight. im already very tired  :;-):

----------


## lemonDrops

Tonight i had a pretty long dream about leading a large group of soldiers and doing different exercises. But i can only remember fragments. So no lucid.

----------


## Matte87

Very nice to see you writing in your workbook again  :smiley:  Keep it up man, you'll get lucid soon enough.

----------


## lemonDrops

i got lucid in the morning finally  :smiley:  it seemed pretty stable but the timing wasnt right.
my goals were:
- activate senses
- teleport





> im in a bi g building. i think it is an abbey, but it doesnt seem to be so. and i dont want to join it. a young man in a white lab coat is leading me somewhere. on our way i crush tiny red pills to powder and litter it, so i can find the way back on my own. the young man leaves me and an older fat man leads me now. hes clearly in a hurry, we run nearly. when we get into a supermarket i start wondering.  i stop and say "this is a dream!" i start stabilizing by looking around, at all the detail and try to find the fat man. he keeps running. next, i listen. i can hear loud noises from all the people in the supermarket. i try to concentrate on specific voices.  
> im woken by an opening door.

----------


## Matte87

Ah too bad man, but having those small lucids kicks your confidence up and gives you proof that your skill is still there  :wink2:

----------


## lemonDrops

I used the REM rebound effect to get vivid dreams today. Yesterday i slept four hours plus an hour later in the day.





> *DILD - teleporting to another planet*
> 
> At first, i activate my senses to make the dream stable and make it feel more real. 
> 
> I ook around, admire the details. I listen for sounds and rub my hands. I also try to feel my whole body, and it helps, the dream is now velry vivid.
> 
> While i imagine how the destination would look, i draw a door with my finger on the wall.
> 
> Then i touch the wall (which is still only a wall) with a finger. No door. But i concentrated so much on the new destination, that i lost my surroundings and i'm now in a completely different place.
> ...



My memory of the lucid is very fragmented because i recalled it hours later.
Next time i will try teleportation by spinning, this may work better for me. And i have to put more believe into it to get to the right destination  :smiley:

----------


## FelicityPotter

Hehehe awesome  ::D:

----------


## Matte87

Nice man  :smiley:  That's teleporting alright, * for you! It's nice to hear from you again. Keep it up!

----------


## lemonDrops

i wilded yesterday. it was quite unusual.

i wanted to try something new, i discovered following method: 
http://www.dreamviews.com/f79/quickl...ons-ld-107643/
its about focusing on a special area in your head to speed up the wild process.

the strange thing is that i wilded in the evening without prior sleep. at first, i recognized when i was about to fall asleep, so i focused on that area in my head, experienced some hi and entered after only some seconds (!!) a vivid dream scape.




> i was with some people, we were sitting on something i cannot remember and flying high above a town. i could control its direction and enjoyed that. then i tried to teleport during the flight, but that didnt work.



its quite strange because for normal you fall into deep sleep without much dreams. my wbtb 6 hours later failed because i slept through it.

----------


## Matte87

Yeah that's quite strange, but I bet it was a cool experience  :smiley:  If you have that of an easy time WILD'ing early on, try it while napping or WBTB'ing. I'm sure you'll be able to do it. Keep on dreaming!

----------


## lemonDrops

MUCH stress with finding a job. i will delay my participation in the competition

----------


## StingPT

Good luck on finding one  :wink2:  Take care

----------


## lemonDrops

I want to start small, so here's a fragment, worth 1/2 a point:





> Everything behaves like in a movie. Different scenes with different actors, i'm just a viewer.
> 
> The story did go on for a while, i can't remember all, but it seems to play in the 19th century. A man, wearing a brown suit and a hat, wakes up in a threshed cornfield. Some relatives have already found him and he only cries "Why me??"
> 
> The next scene shows a small fisher harbor with two small boats. It's already sunset and one boat arrived just jet, two men came with it. They are both having a mustache and look like italian. I'm wondering if the mustaches are real. In the boat they got a pig and a monkey.

----------


## lemonDrops

three more fragments from tonight, and one of it was lucid either:





> We are in a swimming pool and i can see a hot naked woman on the other side of the pool.
> 
> I'm at home in the kitchen. But i notice a birdcage, which isn't there for normal. Three parakeets are inside. One flies out and lands directly on my head. It's a very trusting one, for normal they are very shy. I play around for some time until i wake up.
> 
> Or at least i thought i wake up. My phone is ringing, and i instantly know that im dreaming (i have set silentmode before i went to bed). Anyways, i answer it and a man begins to talk. He wants to meet me at a restaurant at 8 and talk about something. I don't know what to do with that lucid, because i cannot see anything at all.

----------


## Matte87

Oh nice lemon  :smiley:  That's a lucid alright, 7 points total for you!

----------


## lemonDrops

OK. 1 dream and a wbtb tonight, means another 2 points for me please.
i was up for a quarter of an hour but didn't get lucid afterwards.





> I'm walking on a corridor to get to the ship i want to travel with. the right half of the floor is occupied by thousands of red peppers. That should be very strange, but i only wonder why they are only on this side and not on the other. Anyways i get to a small shop. I look into my bag and find a pack of pretzel sticks and my washbag. I should buy something to drink before i get on the ship.
> 
> the dream skips a bit, i'm now on the haven. Two of my friends and two of my cousins come over to me. Everybody greets.
> 
> another skip, and i'm on the ship already. It's a wooden one, it has an open deck with a roofing. Many people are on the deck, but i want to look down into the hold. I'm a bit scared, so i grab my pistol.
> 
> A small look through the door and i notice strange creatures with a green skin inside. They are coming towards me. I get through the door and start shooting them. About five of them drop onto the floor. Furhtermore i notice strange green things on the ceiling, so i start shooting hysterically. Some green slime drops down. I'm finished here so i go up. 
> 
> Next i want to check the second ship, so i jump over to it. This time i search on top of it. many people are there, i also meet a friend of mine. i tell them to go a step behind, this ventilation trunk isn't clean and start shooting into it.

----------


## Matte87

Ah yeah I failed my WBTB attempt aswell  :Sad:  One dream is always one dream. Although now the weekend is here and I expect to get lucid and expect to see some more blue from you too  :wink2:

----------


## lemonDrops

10/12/2011: You were right Matte, some more blue from me  :wink2: . I Only recalled four tiny weird fragments, it must be due to drinking yesterday. And please add the 2 points from 9/12/2011, i think you forgot.





> I'm playing Banjo Kazooie (an old Nintendo game). It's more like i'm actually this figure than i'm playing it. In a big room, i start flying around and catch some extra items. The next room is a kitchen.
> 
> It's in the lodging at the military. I put off my polo neck and change my shirt. Our driver yells "Mount! We are driving now".
> 
> I'm working at a cafeteria. Someone has damaged the toilets, a repairservice man is fixing it temporary. outside the cafeteria an old friend of mine shows up with a foreign guy.
> 
> I was ordered to visit different stations in the forest and record data. Instead of taking notes on a piece of paper, i write my notes with my finger in the ground. Then i want to take a photo with my mobile phone of this, but it doesn't work as expected.



Sorry i wont show up on chat today. Please post the log

----------


## Matte87

Done! No one showed up for chat so there is no chatlog  :Sad:

----------


## lemonDrops

thanks! yeah its not easy with the chat times when everybody lives in different time zones.

----------


## lemonDrops

12/12/2011: 1 fragment = 0.5 points





> Our troop of about 4 people has to play a game in our garden. It's a game with many long sticks, but i can't remember the rules. When i go around a bit i pull some small plants out, but decide to leave them where they are. One of my comrades wants to go home earlier and asks the commander.

----------


## Matte87

Okay updated  :smiley:  Please write your score in the competitions thread, that'll make it easier for me to update.

----------


## lemonDrops

Okay. next time sure  :smiley:

----------


## lemonDrops

13/12/2011: 1 dream, 2 fragments.

It seems im getting my next lucid soon  :smiley:  I had some normal dreams, woke up, took some notes in my DJ book, and entered the same dream again. I still didn't get lucid, but my DJ book was now in the dream story included. The next thing i have to do is doing regular RC's when waking up and voila - i will also do them in dream  :smiley: 





> I'm lying in bed, in my old bedroom. It's night and besides me theres my sisters boyfriend. What the hell? thats a bit gay. But, anyways. I get the idea to smoke some weed (I never do in WL) but i have only a cigerette (i don't smoke at all). So i lit it and smoke it very appreciatively.







> Theres a dream i can't recall, but after waking from it i take notes in the dark in my DJ and reenter the dream unconsciously. I t continues that i show my DJ book to my father and describe him what this actually is.







> I'm in the fitness centre. When i start running on the treadmill, but my legs don't work as normal. I think i have oversttretchet them the last days.

----------


## lemonDrops

16.12. DEILD, 1 lucid, flying





> DEILD - Flying high above my city
> 
> I began with a Mantra when i woke up around 4:00. "I'm absolutely sure, i will lucid dream tonight. Why? my last success says it's just one small step"
> 
> When i was about to enter a dream (I didn't feel any SP) I visualized a scene.
> 
> The first thing that came onto my mind, was touching a naked girl. I could feel her body already, when vision popped in. But i lost this dream.
> 
> After another failed attempt i tried to visualize me falling. When vision came to me, i was high above my hometown and right before hitting the ground, i started flying in another direction. 
> ...



Goal for my next lucid:
Trick a DC to believe something you made up.

----------


## lemonDrops

17/12/2011 3 dreams





> the girl next door
> 
> We know each other because my parents need soon some people who help us working on something. She's really cute and i want to talk with her a bit.
> 
> It's a bit strange where i live, I'm on a dark wooden attic. When i go to her, i don't leave the attic, but just go on a corridor with a graveld ground. Her home is also a very dark room on the attic and i talk to her a bit. We then say it's a bit late to help my parents with work so we leave them alone.
> 
> On my way home on the corridor i meet some friends.
> 
> bad sleep
> ...

----------


## lemonDrops

18/12/2011: 2 dreams





> fish-restaurant
> 
> The sun is shining and it's a warm summerday. We are in the countryside and visiting a restaurant near a lake. Inside it looks like an old farmhouse with dark wooden furniture.
> 
> A friendly old women guides us. We say we want to eat outside, so we do. Her husband is the cook. His son has taken over the whole restaurant and also owns some other businesses.
> 
> It gets a bit strange when we get into the lake and the old man starts cooking in one corner of the lake 
> 
> running
> ...

----------


## Sydney

Cool dreams  :smiley:  So when you looked at your watch in the bar, the time didn't look funny?

----------


## Matte87

It's good to see you're trying hard again man  :smiley:  Red Team go! Lucky you got Sydney, the most dedicated of us all. Good luck!

----------


## lemonDrops

> Cool dreams  So when you looked at your watch in the bar, the time didn't look funny?



Nope. I have an analog watch and it nearly always shows a fitting time  :smiley:

----------


## Sydney

Ohh cool  :smiley:

----------


## lemonDrops

strange, weird imagination. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## lemonDrops

22/12/2011: First attempt to find Sydney!





> Wathing a movie and DEILDing afterwards
> 
> I'm in my room and watching a movie. My smartphone is connected to the projector i'm using. The chair feels uncomfortable so i move to my bed, and ly down on my back that i can see to the screen.
> 
> I slowly realize that i'm waking up, as my position in bed changed drastically. At first i move a bit and want to note down the dream i had. But then remember that I wanted to DEILD so I shouldn't move. Anyways, i calm myself down.
> 
> Some parts of my body begin to vibrate. I try to move my hand without using any muscle. It works. I continue to turn over. With littles resistance it works! I get up and take a look. everything is very dark, i can only make out the silhouettes. My left arm feels numb at first, but when i touch the desk the sense returns. When i look out of my window, i can see some bright stars and the moon. I wonder about my task, to find Syndey. I yell out for her, but the dream is about to end.
> 
> I wake up. Three minutes later my alarm goes off.

----------


## Sydney

Aw so close. I really have to work on finding you as well. Good job on your DEILD!

----------


## lemonDrops

24/12/2011: Rem rebound showed it's effect on my last recalled dream. When i woke up, i thought the other fragments werent worth writing down.





> We are finished with the construction work for today. My friend T. and I collect and stow our tools onto the trailer. It's been a long day working here at this place. Many other workers also finish their workings as it is 2:00 p.m. Friday.
> 
> When i undress my working clothes and put on own clothing, someones saying over loudspeaker that everybody has to leave the construction area. I put my clothing into my car's trunk.
> 
> Many workers said they go over to an inn now, not far away. I decide to get there. On my way, i come across a really huge truck trailer, loaded with huge tree stems. For me it seems the trailer is a few hundred metres high, standing here since an eternity. It's wheels are old and damaged. On one side it's standing on the wheel rim on a bunch of metal plates.
> 
> When i get outside through the gate, some people are closing it already. I yell at them "Hey! wait a minute, i have to park my car outside!" One of them replies "Hurry up, we want to go home"
> 
> I run back. T. takes the car and i take the trailer. The trailer can drive by itself, i just sit on it and drive it. I panic when i notice that i can't steer it.
> ...

----------


## Sydney

LOL'd at the last part.. feeding people wax xD

----------


## lemonDrops

> LOL'd at the last part.. feeding people wax xD



the swimming people reminded me of ducks

----------


## lemonDrops

25/12/2011: 2 Fragments

The first dream was about the story of a young man, who wanted to be a pilot. But he was rejected then, because in the end it came out that he was a drug addict. He's attending a drug withdrawal then. I recalled the overall plot in the morning.

I also remember a DEILD attempt, which failed then. During falling asleep, i imagined to touch things, could feel them already but it ended abruptly then. 

There were more fragments but i took a break today from DJing, this is all i can remember now.

----------


## Matte87

I know what it feels like to lack some motivation, but it's okay! We are allowed to slack off a bit during the holidays. Nice DEILD attempt  :smiley:

----------


## lemonDrops

30/12/2011: My DJ Entry for this day is called "Really much dreams tonight"  :smiley: 

I recalled four dreams and two fragments. Moreover, I got lucid!
Before i wanted to meet Sydney, i tried to phone her. It didn't really work, as a french man began talking^^
But i could see a picture of her on my phone display, which i can't describe in detail.
I will have to work on summoning, or teleportation that i can finally meet my team-mate.





> First of all, it's not common for me that i can recall so much dreams in one night. My recall was a mess, but i put the pieces together and here we go:
> 
> In the barracks
> It’s quarter past 6 and time to go home. I walk over to the main building with the dining room. I check my lunch bag, I have two sandwiches where one seems to be older. A friend is already waiting and says I should hurry up. We get some cold food for dinner and also for breakfast tomorrow. A high box contains some chocolate and also cookies. Before we go, we meet two nice girls. 
> 
> Strange slide
> It’s kind of like a sliding game. I slide down with some friends this slide. Everytime I hit a barricade, I hear sound effects like in a video game. They really frighten me. I stop to catch some downfalling things, that gives extra points. Below I meet a friend.
> 
> Reading DJ
> ...

----------


## Sydney

That's so funny how a French man answered like that lol.  :smiley: 
Kinda creepy if you think about it? hahaha.

----------


## Matte87

Haha that french guy answering cracked me up  ::D:  I love the layout man, very easy to read and looks great. Keep it up!

----------


## lemonDrops

So let the competition start!





> My tasks:
> 1. stabilize
> 2. interact with DC
> 3. fly



I choosed some of the simpler ones, because i often forget about stabilizing, and it's really necessary for my dreams.
I nearly always go for my tasks alone, not interacting with other DC's much. So that's why i've chosen that task.
And i had been struggling with flying for a long time, but it was always a wonderful feeling.

----------


## Matte87

Ah, great choices  :smiley:  Now go achieve them!

----------


## lemonDrops

08/01/2012: two fragments, plus one DEILD

Sorry for not showing up on the chat, but saturday isn't ideal for me. I'm often not at home at that time.
I had no goals for this night, because i've set them up right now  :Sad: 





> Shopping Fragment
> We're at a shop and admire a game. All three of us get it and want to buy it. But at the cash desk i decide not to buy it, because i have already got a free version of this, only lacking a multiplayer feature.
> 
> Shopping Centre Fragment
> We're at a shopping centre and strange moving stairs and conveyor bands are leading everywhere.
> 
> Small DEILD
> When i woke up, i recalled the dream and spontaneously decided to DEILD. I was lucky that i didn't move, that made everything much easier. I felt the usual vibrations. But then i had to create my own dreamscape.
> 
> ...

----------


## lemonDrops

12/01/2012: 1 dream= 1point
hmm i was a bit lazy the last days where i had one dream per day on average.
but today i felt like i had to type it up:





> i have an apartment in a big town. it's afternoon and i want to go for dinner, but i dont want to give out too much money. so i decide to go to the next shopping centre, there's also a fast food restaurant and a small shop.
> 
> On my way in the hall i pass two bad guys but nothing happens. I go upstairs and take a seat in front of the fast food restaurant. The atmosphere is a bit dark. A women is buying a burger, but i don't want to eat such a burger, i could get a bunch of diseases from that. The cook looks not really trustworthy.
> 
> I go over to the next room, it's a grocery store right before a small cinema. I think i didn't notice before, but i'm here with a friend. Inside the store i stop where the meat and cheese is. I order a roll with gauda cheese. There's also a self-service drinking automat. I get a cup and fill in some juice. My friend says "Here you can drink as much as you can, but you have to pay only once for it" So i drink it and get another one. At the cash desk theres a friendly young man sitting.

----------


## lemonDrops

Luckily, I got lucid last night  :smiley:  Because of the lack of ideas, what to do, i just ran straight ahaid. A tall fence prevented me from running further away.
Anyway, its quite motivating to set new goals!

----------


## lemonDrops

A good and long lucid again! I've hadn't got a random DILD for ages.
It's so a good start in the morning when the day starts just now, but you had already a long and fun adventure  :smiley: 

Longest lucid adventure so far - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## lemonDrops

13/02: Three step task list:
  1. fly
  2. teleport
  3. mass telekinesis

----------


## Matte87

Cool lucid lemon! Too bad it was so fragmented, sadly the longest ones are. Mass telekinesis is great fun, you'll like it  :smiley:

----------


## lemonDrops

Thanks for reading my dj entry matte. yeah i found it quite interesting and it is challenging to set a new goal.

today, i had a dream about a celebration, where the midnight act was that i should sing the lion king theme song. i said that i did not know the lyrics but i tried it anyways  :smiley:  had a fun time afterwards.

----------


## Sydney

Looks like we're teammates again!  ::D: 
Wanna meet each other first?

----------


## lemonDrops

Yeah cool that we're teammates again!

We can start where we stopped the last competition. Meet up and demonstrate powers  :smiley:

----------


## Sydney

Sounds good!  :smiley:

----------


## lemonDrops

As a warm-up for the competition, i WILDed tonight.  :smiley:  this breaks my current dry spell and gives confidence for the competition!
I still have to work on awareness, so that i cannot loose lucidity so easily and end up in half a nightmare:

Lucid experiments end in a nightmare - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## lemonDrops

I can't wait till the competition starts. Here is another lucid from tonight:
Driving, fight with DJ - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

It's a DILD, i think, but not clearly.

----------


## Sydney

Good job!  ::D:  Those were some interesting lucids right there!

----------


## lemonDrops

*Day #2*

Hmm I think WBTB isn't the right technique for me. I can barely fall asleep again and get strange dreams. I didn't get any results with my WILD.
Instead i will continue with DEILD  :smiley: 

1 dream and 1 fragment:
Back in school and mirrors - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## StingPT

Cool man. Sometimes some techniques that we could do well, don't go well if you try them out days/weeks later again. DEILD is a great technique! Just train on your autosuggestions and recognize the back of your eyelids. Then it's smooth all the way.  :smiley:

----------


## lemonDrops

DEILD is my personal favorite  :smiley:

----------


## lemonDrops

*Day #6:*

A short review about my lucid:
Interacted with DCs, teleported, but missed to do my first task from the three-step tasklist first :/

Getting help with teleporting - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## lemonDrops

A really fragmented lucid, the dreams kept ending though i never really woke up in-between. 
I'm not satisfied with the stability of my dreams. The highligts where: I glided through the ceiling of a bus to get outside, just as it crashed into a river. A grass-man blocked me from going my way and i flew a jeep.

I should get a dream weapon now, these strange monsters always appearing have to be fought!

Very fragmented lucid - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## lemonDrops

Yesterday i found some motivation for lucid dreaming again. I ended up with what seemed like DEILD but i lost lucidity very fast. Anyways, it was a fun dream  :smiley:

----------


## lemonDrops

today, i did an afternoon nap. i played around with hi, but not only with images but also with sounds and what seemed like an incomplete dream body.
when i entered a dream (took me very long) my sis came in and i woke up.  :Sad:

----------


## lemonDrops

24th August:

Weird big house - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## lemonDrops

26th August:

Stabilizing a dream and some attempts to try flying:
Flying practice - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------

